# Oct 10,Houston Rockets vs.Miami Heat????



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Oct 10 @ 7:30 PM 
Pre-Season: 
Houston Rockets vs.Miami Heat
Tickets on Sale Now 

so soon?
oh,though it's just preseason,I am still very excited to hear about this.u know the offseason is really toooooooooo long  and it's Rockets and Heat!!!:grinning:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I heard that the tix are extremely expensive. I'm a college student, I can't afford too much expenses.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Yep, season is right around the corner  Training camp this week, preseason the next three weeks, then the season starts!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> I heard that the tix are extremely expensive. I'm a college student, I can't afford too much expenses.


I am not even in USA,so will just check out on TV and see if I have good luck.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2839860



> "I do look forward to it, especially now that he has gone to the East where I won't have as many opportunities to go against him," Yao said. "I've also heard that he's lost a lot of weight. Last year, he had weight problems. I'm sure his situation will be better this year. I'll get a sense of what it was like back in the day.
> 
> "I like to use him as a ruler to measure myself against, although he's a much larger ruler than me."
> 
> ...





> The addition of Mutombo could make the challenge easier, if far from easy. Mutombo, 38, who is working his way into shape, might not be the defender that became the only four-time Defensive Player of the Year. But Yao has seen enough of him in practices to believe he can at least make things difficult for O'Neal when Yao is on the bench.
> 
> Van Gundy said it was too soon to know how much of a difference Mutombo might make. But Saturday, Van Gundy saw signs of the old Mutombo, rather than an old Mutombo.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Will T-Mac play?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I am excited for this game more than almost any regular season game, just because we haven't had ANY games for so long.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

The highlight of this game would of course be the matchups of Shaq and Yao, and T-Mac and Dwyane Wade. Shaq will be motivated to perform well for his new team in his first game with them, and most likely would go for 30/20 type of numbers. However, McGrady will also have something to prove in front of the Houston faithful, and thus would also go for numbers that will be close to a triple double. This game will be full of sparks and might be the best game in the whole preseason.

My prediction is that the Rockets prevail, 92-86.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

any place with live online updates?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> any place with live online updates?


Right here


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

My balls are blue with excitement.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> My balls are blue with excitement.


Me too. Van Chancellor is a goon... I'm already missing Calvin Murphy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The thing I'm realllly looking forward to seeing (well, reading) is how T-Mac and Yao plays with each other. If they really hit it off, nothing else matters...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Charlie Ward is the starting PG.

First points of the preseason scored by Yao, on a jump hook over Shaq.

Yao playing tough defense on Shaq.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, Yao with a quick move around Shaq to the basket. Not only is Yao stronger, but he is quicker. And he's still hitting those FTs.

McGrady looks extremely sharp, already has 5 points. You can see the Heat struggling to take care of Yao in the paint with McGrady on the perimeter.

Heat already have 5 team fouls.

I have a feeling Howard is going to be getting to the FT line alot this year. 


Rockets 11
Heat 6
7:02 1st


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Wow, Yao with a quick move around Shaq to the basket. Not only is Yao stronger, but he is quicker. And he's still hitting those FTs.
> 
> McGrady looks extremely sharp, already has 5 points. You can see the Heat struggling to take care of Yao in the paint with McGrady on the perimeter.
> ...


Don't get me too excited Ming Bling...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets 24
Heat 19

End of the 1st

Live Boxscore: http://www.nba.com/games/20041010/MIAHOU/livestats.html


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Any improvement from Boki? judging from his 0-2 from the 3pt line it looks just like the Boki of old...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Van Chancellor just said that the coach's decision on whether to pick up Boki's team option rests on his ability to make decisions. He can shoot and penetrate, but makes stupid passes and doesn't know what to do once he has the ball.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Interesting first quarter - GREAT to have league pass.

TMac, Yao, and Ward playing well together.

Shaq, Wade, and Udonis looking good, too.

Nachbar has not played the way I was lead to believe he plays. But there seems to be some athletic talent there. It is a good thing he has JVG for a coach!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Shaq just picked up his 4th foul. 

So far the Rocket offense has consisted of multiple screens. 

Yao Ming hasn't been getting many touches in the 2nd quarter but he hasn't made any strong moves to the basket when he has had the ball. We'll see if that changes now that Shaq is on the bench.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hey,just managed to come here,it's morning in china,anybody is watching the game now?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TMac and Ward have been playing great defense.

Tracy McGrady just made an insane post move. I'm liking the idea of isolating McGrady near the post and letting him go to to work with Ward and JJ camping on the perimeter when Yao is on the bench.

Heat 44
Rockets 42


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ming Bling:r u watching it on TV?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Half time:
Rockets 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
TRACY MCGRADY 18 3-7 1-1 3-4 2 1 0 10 
CHARLIE WARD 16 1-2 0-1 0-0 2 0 0 2 
JIM JACKSON 18 2-4 1-2 1-2 4 1 2 6 
JUWAN HOWARD 17 0-2 0-0 2-2 3 2 1 2 
YAO MING 17 3-6 0-0 4-4 5 1 2 10 
Tyronn Lue 8 2-3 0-1 0-0 0 0 2 4 
Scott Padgett 7 0-2 0-1 4-4 2 1 0 4 
Dikembe Mutombo 7 2-5 0-0 0-1 2 0 1 4 
Ryan Bowen 6 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 
Bostjan Nachbar 6 0-2 0-2 0-0 2 0 1 0 
Brooks Sales 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Reece Gaines 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
David Hawkins 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Maurice Taylor 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Derrick Zimmerman 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Clarence Weatherspoon 0 - - - 0 0 0 


Heat 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
EDDIE JONES 19 0-5 0-2 0-0 1 3 2 0 
DWYANE WADE 14 1-5 0-0 3-3 4 2 1 5 
RASUAL BUTLER 16 2-4 0-0 0-0 3 4 2 4 
UDONIS HASLEM 12 2-8 0-0 3-6 3 0 3 7 
SHAQUILLE O'NEAL 16 6-11 0-0 1-1 5 0 4 13 
Damon Jones 15 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 0 0 2 
Malik Allen 12 4-6 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 8 
Wesley Person 8 1-2 1-1 0-0 4 0 1 3 
Michael Doleac 8 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 2 
Matt Freije 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Wang Zhizhi 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Dorell Wright 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Tang Hamilton 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Keyon Dooling 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Jerome Beasley 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
Christian Laettner 0 - - - 0 0 0 0 
TOTAL 120 18-45 1-3 7-10 21 12 14 44


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Ming Bling:r u watching it on TV?


Yes, they are showing it on local television here and on NBA league pass.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

T.Lue is doing good:fire:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

haddent heard from Tmac in a while, is he still playing


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> haddent heard from Tmac in a while, is he still playing


he and Yao Ming is on bench since the 3th quarter,and still Rockets leads for now.:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

man, Tmac looking thick. And looking older with the bearded look.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

82(rockets)--72,1 min left.:rocket::clap:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Rockets are running away with this late in the game (both teams have all-scrub lineups on the floor).

Reece Gaines and Zimmerman looked solid again, and there is a chance of Zimmerman making the squad because Gumby likes to have 3 PG's (Sura out till mid-December).

Mo Taylor didn't play tonight, but will likely play in China. 

Final Score:

Rockets 85
Heat 75


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's over,85-75.:greatjob:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Tyronn Lue -- player of the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> Tyronn Lue -- player of the game.


Better hope you never have to say that again. 

Lue can give you some decent scoring every once in awhile but the real telling stat, *0* assists in 20 mins.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Better hope you never have to say that again.
> ...


OMG, Lue was the best player in the 1st preseason game? lol. Not a big deal. During the regular season Yao and Tmac are going to need someone else to step up every now and then. 

But actually the most telling stat = a W


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2841003



> With Mutombo replacing Yao as the starting center for the second half, O'Neal went right at one of the best shot blockers in league history. On one particularly nifty possession, he got the ball deep in the low post and suddenly flicked a half-hook over Mutombo before the 7-foot-2 center had a chance to realize the shot was coming. It dropped in to give the Heat a 53-51 lead, and O'Neal left the game for good moments later after picking up his fifth foul.
> 
> "Foul me out!" he yelled at official Scott Wall, whose whistle stayed silent on the next Houston possession despite O'Neal taking an oversized swipe at Tyronn Lue's drive.
> 
> ...


Imagine Dikembe and Yao stretching out during a 15 hour flight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man I'm starting to get very very excited for this upcoming season... 

Judging by tonight Yao's still a level lower than Shaq, but it could be that Yao's holding back a bit to prepare for a long trip to China and Shaq had a lot to prove in his Miami debut. But I think this pic (on the NBA.com home page) really says alot:










Yao's looking Shaq straight in the eye, look at that intensity... He's ready to take it right at Shaq, that's a look of determination...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

That's it, I'm going to revise my stats predictions for Yao based on his facial expression in that photo. 26.9 ppg, 10.8 rpg, 2.7 bpg, 3.5 apg. Actually, add another two points to that for the strain evident on Shaq's face.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Man I'm starting to get very very excited for this upcoming season...
> 
> Judging by tonight Yao's still a level lower than Shaq, but it could be that Yao's holding back a bit to prepare for a long trip to China and Shaq had a lot to prove in his Miami debut. But I think this pic (on the NBA.com home page) really says alot:
> ...


then what do u think of these pics? 


























he looked more confident now.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> That's it, I'm going to revise my stats predictions for Yao based on his facial expression in that photo. 26.9 ppg, 10.8 rpg, 2.7 bpg, 3.5 apg. Actually, add another two points to that for the strain evident on Shaq's face.



You are really conservative. Yao looks like Jet Li in that picture.
He's a lethal weapon now


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too. Van Chancellor is a goon... I'm already missing Calvin Murphy.




Yay, Coach is the new broadcaster with Bill Worrell. I just love the southern accent, don't you?


----------

